# Stranger in a Strange Land.Vash's WHF Diary.Picdate 03/05/07



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Stranger in a Strange Land.*

WHFB Diary of Viscount Vash, aged 33 and 10/12s

I thought it would be a good idea to keep a diary of my progress into the Fantasy realm.

EDIT. I have now added a Picdate, this is so you can see at glance when I added the latest pictures. its on the UK format of DD/MM/YY

This will be my WIP, Army List and will also contain the costs and brief battle reports when I get that far.

Progress will be quite slow as I intend to model and paint this to a higher standard than my 40K armies and the only way I can do that is to take my time with them.








So begins my Tzeench Mortal Horde Army.......








*Sat 3rd March. Early morning.*

Mmmm a Fantasy Army....I had thought about it in passing before, but with the fact that 40k had started to be a bit stale for me after 20+ years of playing, painting and modeling a fresh outlook on the hobby seemed to be in order. (The spares for my bits box would not go a miss either  .)

It was quickly decided that Chaos Mortals were the ticket and Tzeench was my God. (In my teens I used to wear a leather bike jacket with the symbol painted on the back.)

Time for work :x so with no models to hand all I could do was go to work and subject my poor collegue (Steve) to an endless steam of chat about Fantasy Chaos ideas and what I wanted to try.

I best fill you in on Steve: I have known the bloke for years and now work with him as a window cleaner. Not glamerous but we are self employed and work when we want.  .

I first met him through a local games shop about 10 years ago when I used to do commision paintings and coversions, he became my main customer, then a mate and has watched my hobby skills develop whilst listening to various ideas, plans of mine. I have watched him become an equal on the 40K gaming table and helped him up his painting. ( He does not need to pay others now and has turned out a very nice Guard army.)


I digress, with input from Steve I decided I wanted to do a showcase army with plenty of conversions and a top notch paint job. Time to push my skills to the limit.

Bugger! I now had a bee in my bonnet but no cash to purchase new models..... Whats a man to do? I hit the games room in a frenzy and found a box of Tyranid Warriors, a box of Gaunts and a blister of Gargoyles that I could exchange for models as they were all still sealed.

Started asking Noobie questions on the forum here in the evening.








*Mon 2nd April. Afternoon.*

I had finally got to exchange the models over, I got:
1x Maruaders box.
1x Warriors box.
1x Knight. (Poor lonley git.)

After a good long ooogle of the sprues ( New stuff to me.) I de-sprued the Marauders and cleaned the seams and such off them. 
After some more thought I realized that one thing that had put me off WHFB in the old days was units of the same model over and over, these new models had all sorts of possibilities. No two weapons, heads or sheilds the same and not to use the normal Standard or instrument for them either.Well thats the plan.

Another rummage frenzy and I turned up some old Chaos shields, Catachan heads and various other bits that at first glance might be of use for this project.

Out came the scapel and I was off.........

The next entry will have pictures of the Marauders when they are ready for the undercoat.

Please feel free to make comments and suggestions as all will be helpful.


* Costs, models and progress so far. *

16x Marauder including Standard, Champion and Musician. £15.
12x Chaos Warrior. £15.
1x  Chaos Knight. £4

Total £34


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

loving it.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Torealis.  









*Sat 7th April.*

The morning was spent working on the Musician and thats the modeling on the unit of marauders done  . Then it was off to borrow the camera.

Well I promised you all pictures so here they are.

*The Unit.*










*1st Rank.*










*2nd Rank.*










*3rd Rank.*










*4th Rank.*










:lol: You can play spot the part with those if you like.

Some close ups on the character types:

*Champion.*


























*The Standard.*


















*The Musician.*



































My favourite is the Musician out of this lot so far.

* Costs, models and progress so far. * 

16x Marauder including Standard, Champion and Musician. £15. (Converted and awaiting paint.)
12x Chaos Warrior. £15. 
1x Chaos Knight. £4 

Total £34

Please leave comments or suggestions if you want to.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

just a quick heads up, you need 5 guys to have a rank bonus now, so probably worth adding some guys to the unit


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

good stuff so far vash


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

awesome stuff, where the hell did you get the champion's shield?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Jigplums:


> just a quick heads up, you need 5 guys to have a rank bonus now, so probably worth adding some guys to the unit


Plopsicles, gotta find 4 more now. (must get rule books too.) Cheers Jigplums.

Torealis:


> awesome stuff, where the hell did you get the champion's shield?


Thanks, the sheild is a very old Chaos Warrior one I think , I had some put by to use as hatch covers on my Alpha Legion tanks. I think I have some more about somewhere.


----------



## Kross (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm loving the play by play. I was in the same place last septemeber, but I didn't like the marauders at all so I excluded them from my army. The result was a very small undivided army that usually pulls draws but rarely gets any wins.

Unlike me you started converting and turned lemons into lemonade. I love your musician he is awesome. I can't wait to see what else you come up with.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Tuesday 10th April.*

Spent the morning helping my mate Steve sort out the mountian of GW stuff that he is going to sell on ebay at some point. This of course was partly so I could rummage through it all and see if the rumour that he had some older metal Maraurders was true........


Muh Haa haa haaa! 
Its was true and more to the point he had some older Sorcerers as well !
Rewarded for my helpfulness with some free minis  

Ahriman :
(Minus back pack.) Ripe for conversion into a Lord/Sorcerer, so into the bits box with him.

3x Chaos Marauder with two handed weapon:
MARAUDER WITH 2-HANDED WEAPON 1
MARAUDER WITH 2-HANDED WEAPON 3
MARAUDER WITH 2-HANDED WEAPON 4
These guys are still available via mail order. The plan is to cut them about to give them Hand weapons and Sheilds.

1x old Chaos Thug:
Im just going to pop a sheild on him. (He and the 3 Marauders above will up my unit to 20 allowing me to get the rank bonus.)

1x Chaos Warrior.
Archive Chaos Warrior with Bone Armour 1
I think this chap screams Sorcerer, so into the bits box with this one too.

1x Very old disc of Tzeench rider:.
Sorry no picture for this chap at the moment, but he is the one with the greek style horse hair crest and fugus body if you know the one.

1x Sisters of Battle Cannoness:
With a serious chop about I feel that I can bring a feminine touch to my Chaos Warrior unit with her as a sorcerer. So into the warriors box she goes.

Fleeing home with my ill gotten gains, ideas rushing around my head.....

I got home controlled my urge to tinker with these new goodies and restained myself to attackind the Marauders with scapel and razor/jewelers saw.

Also made a movement tray for the Maruader unit and started to paint the first chap.

*Costs, models and progress so far.* 

20x Marauder including Standard, Champion, Musician and four scrounged lead models (Mmm free stuff.) £15. (Converted and awaiting paint.) 
12x Chaos Warrior. £15. 
1x Chaos Knight. £4 
2x Sorcerer. £0
1x Sorceress. ( Sister of battle to be converted.) £0
Core Rule book. (Ebay, price includes postage.) £4.94
Hordes of Chaos. £12

Total £50.94








*Tuesday 11th April.*

 Core Rule book arrives at 9.50am GMT.
Very happy with it, paid £3.95 for postage and £0.99 for the book. 
Feeling a bit guilty as when I looked at the postage label it cost £4.25 for the poor guy to post, but it has hapened to me a few times as well.
Moral of the story is buy scales or check the postage on things before you auction on Ebay.



Please leave comments or suggestions if you want to.

EDIT. I have now added a Picdate, this is so you can see at glance when I added the latest pictures. its on the UK format of DD/MM/YY


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

good stuff vash, can wait to see some of the character conversions you have planned


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

those are some classic models. i want to root through my stuff and donate!


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

Where am I? :? 
Great conversions Vash, I've got about 4500pts of Archeon led Khorne/Undivided Chaos hiding somewhere with a load of Marauders, be warned though they were fairly useless In game terms from what I can remember, although the new edition may have changed things.
Good luck with the project!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Really nice Vash, that command group is one of the most unique I have seen. Can't wait to see them painted. You blogs are great as well.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Wed 12th April.*
My copy of Hordes of Chaos is taken out of the hands of the postman. Whilst I restrain the urge to slap about the head with the book , I calmly explain that if an item does not fit through the letterbox try ringing the bell rather than forcing it repeatedly into the letterbox.

Thanks to eldrad36 for the swap, Hordes of Chaos for a Necron Destroyer Lord (£12)

So lots of time to be spent over the next few days seeing what horrible things I can inflict on my foes.

















*Thurs 13th April.*
Still could not finalise how I am going to paint the Marauders so I decide to chop the middle out of the two handed weapons on the metal Marauders and drill pin them so that they would be able to hold shields. I also made a movement tray from plasticard and Milliput.
Reshuffled the unit so the metal guys would fit in and finally started to paint the rear most rank Sorry no camera access so no pictures of this stage, not really all that interesting anyway.








*Mon 16th April.*
After managing to paint for a fair few hours over the weekend I have finished the back rank. (I warned you it was going to be a bit slow on the progress front.)


Here is a little graphic aid, so if you want to see more of a particular mini we all know which one we are on about.

*Marauder Unit*










Here are some pictures at last...

*Rank D*









Now I am happy with the basic concept on the Marauders, I will try to paint them a bit quicker.LOL









*Thurs 26th April.*
Well I have managed to paint the second to rear rank (Rank C) and borrow a camera, so here is a picture of them. 

*Rank C*










If you want to see a closer pic of any of the chaps at any point just sing out with the grid reference for him and I will post up some thing like this.

*C2*










*Costs, models and progress so far.* 

20x Marauder including Standard, Champion, Musician and four scrounged lead models (Mmm free stuff.) £15. (Converted and half painted.) 
12x Chaos Warrior. £15. 
1x Chaos Knight. £4 
2x Sorcerer. £0
1x Sorceress. ( Sister of battle to be converted.) £0
Core Rule book. (Ebay, price includes postage.) £4.94
Hordes of Chaos. £12

Total £50.94

Thanks for all your comments so far and as always comments are welcome.  

I promise that Rank B will be with us soon. :wink:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I love the blue freehands on the mini's, really nicely done. And your blue steel effect on the sheilds is great. For anybody that hsan't tried to do it tis really hard to get nice likr he has, keep it up Vash.

Cannot wait to see the whole unit all ranked up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

id love to see a close up of C3. i love the helmet...

excellent progress mate.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Here you go Torealis. 
*C3*










The crest was made like this article and I stuck the tail bit on.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

very cool. amazing photography. like the blue beards.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

i Love the little tuft of fire on the crest really nice.

Do you have any tips about the freehand - I just need some inregards to tartan and thought you might be able to help seeing as your mini's freehand is great.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Sat 28th April.*

As promised Rank B is ready, I feel Im getting a bit better at these and a bit faster too.

*Rank D*











Same applies as before, if you you want to see a closer picture of anyone give the grid number and I will put him up. (It saves space and load up time to do it this way.)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey Vash any chance of the close up of D5 - i love it when people convert up older models and they fit in seemlessly with the current plastics.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Im guessing you meant B5?

If so your wish is my command :lol: 

*B5*


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Cheers Vash - yea I did mean B5 - as always in awe of your freehand work. 

One thing however I'm not sure where his beard ends and armour begins.

Very nice converting with hands as well.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Tues 1st May.*

Now that I am in the front rank things will probably slow down a bit as I try to make sure that is as good as I can make it. So that means Rank A will appear individualy.


*A1*










Thanks for all the interest so far guys.  

VV


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice Vash as always. I really love the eyes, he looks as if he is a drug/magic fulled haze. Very barbarian like.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

*Thurs 3rd May.*

This chap is probably my favourite paint wise so far.

*A5*










Well that is the last of the rank and file members, next up for the brush is the Standard bearer.

I have also started to tinker with the Warriors and Milliput so here is the basic idea.

*Warrior concept test.*


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

oh. god. yes. i think i just creamed myself.


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

As I already said over at astro, fantastic stuff Vash. Really has me tempted to 
check out those marauders. The colourcimbination just works so damn good,
also really like that B5 marauder. Best of the luck with the rest and keep us posted!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah that latest one really looks the daddy. i wonder where you got your inspiration


----------



## wertypop (Feb 25, 2007)

ace stuff bro!


----------

